# What should I have said?



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

W and I have not said much to each other over the last few days. She is going to a wedding with OM over the weekend. When she first mentioned this a week ago, I asked if she was going to be gone all weekend. She got defensive over this and said "NO!". I thought it was a legitimate question....

Then later that day she said that Grandma was going to pick up the kids and take them for the weekend...No problem... and that she was going to go to her house after the wedding. Yeah...... riiiiiiiiiiigghhhhtt..... She got defensive over my reaction here too....

Today she asked if I had anything to say, probably she felt nervous over her being gone. The only thing I could think of was (and I did not say it...) "Don't come home pregnant on Sunday..." I just snickered and said "No, I can't think of anything..."

I'm such a jerk....


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I think what you said was fine. 

Don't walk on eggshells around her..she's the one doing wrong.

You seem like a good guy...she's defensive at this point. She should be.


----------



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

You do realize I was mAking light of a stupid situation...? This was not a serious post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

no1: YEEESSSSS!!! Haha. Still I hope you don't question too much about what you say or do around her.....


----------



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

No, I really don't. I do hate having to go through this, but I think I have mentioned before... She and I are just house mates. The way things are, she is so far gone, I am just trying my best not to take her seriously or get angry at her for being the way she is. 

On the good side... FREE WEEKEND!!!!! Singles only party at No 1s house! (I'll miss the monkeys tho.. I just called to say goodnight. They have such a good time with grandma! I am glad they went. they were watching some kind of halloween movie with grandma on disney, getting spooked before piling into bed.)


----------



## knortoh (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah those singles parties are something else aren't they? I have them every friday night at my house - only one guest -
but she has good taste in music ...


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm not even sure I am single? I don't know where to place myself. 

I am living a single life. Fixing to go out at 8:30 pm...that's pretty wild in my books. Used to be 9:30 I was in bed. Going to a Carribbean party at a house (tropical food/drinks/attire)....Got some single livin to do!! D's with dad. Adult son out fishing. Dogs in check! I am outta here.


----------



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

knortoh: We are a sad bunch, huh? I will probably be at home on Sat night too - too much to do at home. Friday I am at work, but Sat afternoon, I am out at a hike/photo event. Love taking outdoor pictures! 

CW: sounds like fun! Nothin wrong with rum and coconut, grass skirts and a lea... :rofl:

I started off the week in a bad mood, but hey the house is empty and I'm feelin good!


----------



## mls31 (Aug 22, 2009)

I hear ya on the singles party. Although I'm not sure I'm single either. 

I think I'm going to have a bonfire party in the near future. Anyone can show up. Just bring some pictures or memorabilia from your ex-H/W's that you'd like to burn!

Just kidding. But it may make me feel a little better.


----------



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

OH! I LOVE THAT! I'd bring my ring, but I'll probably hock that to pay for a vacation when my divorce is finalized! 

Reminds me of high school graduation when the group of us that hung out together. We kept the papers from our senior year, the tests, the ACT results, all the rejection letters from jobs and college and stuff. We had a big fire to burn all that junk. Felt good to do to put all the High School crap behind us. 

That would be someting great to do! Anyone else up for this?


----------

